# New-style Brompton saddle



## dunxmac (24 May 2016)

I brought home a new Brompton last week. I was surprised to see that the saddle design has changed a bit. After a week's riding, I'm disappointed with it. 

It at first looks similar to the one I've been using on a different Brompton for the past two years. But it has no white stitching, it’s cut differently at the back, and the groove is much shallower. It looks and feels like a cheap imitation. 

But my real gripe with it is that it is softer and spongier, so that your pelvic bones sink into it, and the groove which is there to relieve pressure on that bit of your anatomy (whatever that’s called!), doesn’t. And since you are sinking lower into the saddle, the friction at the join between your leg and groin is greater, so that your underwear rubs into your skin when riding. It leaves me with an aching backside.

Has anyone else had experience with this? I wonder if I should be buying an old version before they go out of stock.
NEW version:






OLD version:


----------



## windmiller (24 May 2016)

That must be the a really recent version. I only bought my Brompton near the end of March and it has the logo at the nose. Never rode more than a 10 mile ride on it yet so can't comment on the long distance comfort. Would like to think brompton changed it for the better and not for penny pinching. With replacement being so recent you should be able to find a dealer with the old saddle in stock.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (25 May 2016)

I like the 'old version' you show. It was always very comfortable on long rides. But anything over 30 miles always gave me saddle sores, no idea why and it was a dead cert it would happen though. 

The new version you show does indeed look like a poorly made copy.


----------



## srw (25 May 2016)

Did you buy it from a chain of bike shops? It's not impossible that for (e.g.) Evans they design a spec down to a retail price (£999.99 is a popular choice for obvious reasons), and in order to maintain their margins they've started downgrading some components.


----------



## srw (26 May 2016)

srw said:


> Did you buy it from a chain of bike shops? It's not impossible that for (e.g.) Evans they design a spec down to a retail price (£999.99 is a popular choice for obvious reasons), and in order to maintain their margins they've started downgrading some components.


I was in a branch of Evans today, and all their Bromptons either had the "old" style of plastic thing or else a real saddle (the sort made of leather). Which means, from a sample of one, that my theory is hokum.

I probably need a new chain and sprocket to make my upgraded Brompton complete, so I'll try another branch tomorrow to double the sample size.


----------



## chris folder (27 May 2016)

Hi i have the old saddle it feels great to me even on long rides. Wounder why brompton changed saddle you can most prob buy old saddle of a brompton dealer somewhere


----------



## CopperBrompton (28 May 2016)

Loads of old saddles around if you want one, as anyone doing any distance swaps it out for a Brooks.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (28 May 2016)

I have the old picture version on my 2013 from and I like it a lot. I bought a spare for another folder I had at the time as well, no real problems with appreciable distances either and it is supremely comfy on short hops.

The new picture version does indeed look like cheaper incarnation, if nothing else than by the inner stitching that ;looks less robust IMHO. 

Does it have the finger grips under the nose?
&
Have you contacted Brompton to ask if it is an official change or if someone has pulled a fast one and swapped an inferior copy for the real thing.


----------



## chris folder (28 May 2016)

Hi mine has finger grip under the saddle. Brompton told me all there saddles have the finger grip under saddle


----------



## srw (28 May 2016)

srw said:


> I was in a branch of Evans today, and all their Bromptons either had the "old" style of plastic thing or else a real saddle (the sort made of leather). Which means, from a sample of one, that my theory is hokum.
> 
> I probably need a new chain and sprocket to make my upgraded Brompton complete, so I'll try another branch tomorrow to double the sample size.


Make that a sample size of two branches of Evans.


----------

